# Not all slicker brushes are made the same



## CharismaticMillie

Les Poochs are the best slickers!


----------



## dawns

I agree chocolate millie, i love my les pooches brushes


----------



## outwest

Too late, I bought the one I was used to and liked, but I will look up Les Poochs for curiosity.

edit: I looked them up. They are $45 and up plus shipping, sheesh. They are a completely different design, too. Maybe some day when mine bites the dust again.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

outwest said:


> Too late, I bought the one I was used to and liked, but I will look up Les Poochs for curiosity.


They are nearly $100 more expensive than the one you just bought unless you get them through group buys, which have been organized on this forum before. You can get them for around half price, then. There is no slicker that compares to Les Poochs. A Les Poochs slicker brush is comparable to a Mason Pearson hairbrush for humans.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

outwest said:


> edit: I looked them up. They are $45 and up plus shipping, sheesh. They are a completely different design, too. Maybe some day when mine bites the dust again.


Actually, the one that you would have wanted is more like $85-$105 plus shipping.  Unless you get it from a group purchase. For future reference, the double silver is what I use and was recommended for a standard poodle by many of the groomers on this forum.


----------



## Marlow's Mum

I need to buy a double silver for my new spoo (arrives August 15th!) When do you think the next Les Poochs group buy will be organized? I think I might as well start with the best from the beginning! Thank in advance everyone.


----------



## 2719

Marlow's Mum said:


> I need to buy a double silver for my new spoo (arrives August 15th!) When do you think the next Les Poochs group buy will be organized? I think I might as well start with the best from the beginning! Thank in advance everyone.


Yes if you hear of a group buy being done on one of the grooming forums..I would be interested in purchasing a silver too. I currently use doggyman slicker brushes but would love to have a Les Poochs.

As for all slicker brushes created equal.....no a lot slicker brushes for sale at big box pet stores are for Pet use only and are much too sharp and wiry for the poodle coat. I have joined the on-line shopping bandwagon and always check out Pet Edge (In the States) Ren's and Pet Supply House (One and Same now...in Canada). 

I have a really old slicker brush that I used on my first poodle years ago and I cringe when I touch it now because I fear I must have been scraping her skin with it. I only use it now to pick up fallen hair on the carpet when I am grooming.


----------



## dawns

they have group buys all the time on this site-http://www.petgroomerforums.com


----------



## Fond of Poodles

I use the Doggyman slickers as well, and a wide toothed comb, and long pinned pin brush for the pack. I've heard of Les Pooch over the years but haven't had the opportunity to use one. What makes them a superior brush?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Les Poochs (yellow) for puppy. But I have a mini. It works wonder for us.


----------



## Countryboy

truelovepoodles said:


> a lot slicker brushes for sale at big box pet stores are for Pet use only and are much too sharp and wiry for the poodle coat.


Oh yeah?! I bought a slicker brush at the pet store. It wouldn't even touch his coat! The tines immediately grabbed and the brush wouldn't move. I thought it was something *I* was doin' wrong.

I haven't even tried to brush him since...

**But see why I love to lurk in the 'grooming' threads? I learn things.


----------



## 3dogs

I actually am not a big fan of Les Pooches. For the price I want a product to last & all my Les Pooches Slickers last only a couple of months & then bite the dust. NOT worth it. My favorite are the Chris Christenson brushes. I used the curved slickers (my choice) the Med are around $25.00 & do a great job, wooden & the tines last. I just bought 2 more at my grooming show. My CC has lasted 4 months so far & that is longer than my LP. So I will stick with my CC, save money & go find the sales. The cheap slickers aren't worth it.


----------



## outwest

My cheap slicker lasted 20 years.  I like it just fine. It doesn't scratch or pull like the dumb one I bought at the pet shop. The one from the pet shop wouldn't even go through her puppy fur. I think because it had a rubbery bouncy base so the wires flexed too much. I am sure it wouldn't work on adult poodle fur. Anyway, it's trashed.

Of course, I haven't gotten my slicker in the mail yet. It looks exactly the same as my last one. When I do I will report if it is the same. The tines on the last one did not scratch my pooch and the bend in the tine allowed it to grab, but not pull. The tines were fairly firm. I am also adept at using it, so see no reason to switch. I also use a metal comb with two different widths. I have a rake for snarls, but haven't needed it since my pup still has puppy hair and no snarls yet. The new one says it has softer tines than the old model, so perhaps I won't like it after all. I will report back.

It would be a hard sell for me to spend $100 or more on something that only lasts a few months as reported by 3dogs. If it had a lifetime guarantee, I would consider it. 

Now I am going to look up the Chris Christenson brush.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Outwest - I've been using my Les Poochs for several months with no sign of wear. I am confident I will be using it for years to come. It is gentle yet effective.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I have used my LP brush for 15+ months now and it shows no sign of wear/tear.


----------



## Chagall's mom

outwest said:


> Now I am going to look up the Chris Christenson brush.


I have the Les Pooch silver and the medium Chris Christensen slicker. I like both. The CC seems gentler on the coat, I think. After two years of frequent use, some tines on the CC have lost their bend a bit. Haven't had the LP one as long, got it on the group buy here that Karma's-A-Cat organized, but it's in mint condition. I have an oversized mini who's kept in a modified puppy cut with a longish topknot so he's_ very_ easy to maintain. Cherrybrook carries the CC line. Nothing beats the LP slicker for getting burrs out of my poodle's coat after a hike in the woods!


----------



## 3dogs

How many though that use the LP are groomers by profession? Mine don't last as long because I am grooming 7-10 dogs a day, plus I have 6 dogs of my own. So doing anywhere from 35-50 customer dogs a week plus my own weekly does put more wear & tear on any grooming tool. My Les Pooch did not last very long at all, the tines bent out & then fell out & the flex part seperated. Not that it wasn't a good product BUT I don't find it a good product for the price. I have used imitation flex slickers & they have so far been horrible. I have just started using my CC but I have been using 1 for 4 months with no wear & tear & being possibly a quarter of the price I would rather buy the CC then the LP.


----------



## Gracie's Mum

I have been using my les pooch brushes for 1yr as a professional groomer and they are in almost mint condition. I will never use another brush, they have made my job so much easier on my wrists.


----------



## outwest

Everyone has a favorite, I see. If the ones I ordered are not the same as the ones I bought 20 years ago I will try one of these others. I hope the tines aren't all wimpy and bendy. That's when they stick in the poodle hair. Also, my old one had blunt, soft ended tines that did not scratch. Lets hope the new one retained that feature. The petstore one had the tines just cut on the ends and they were scratchy on my arm. 

I looked at the CC and it is most like the one I am used to, so I might try that one if the ones I ordered don't work out.


----------



## Purley

My groomer friend has had a green Les Poochs for years. We both bought brushes in the last group buy. They arrived here in Canada really quickly and I think the two of them cost us about $75 - something like that, including the postage. I got the yellow one and I love it. The bristles are soft and I like them for the dogs, and also the bristles on those pet store ones are lethal. I have stuck the end of my finger more than once with those.


----------



## faerie

i have a les poochs slicker and also an oscar franks slicker. I like them both.


----------



## outwest

Well, the Oscar Franks one is 10 bucks. I just hope the tines are the same as the old one...


----------



## Ruey

giggles, my fav slicker is under $6... in fact I hav 2 that I use regularly, one is $6 with soft cushion and another $9 which is harder cushion. I have seen les pooch once, feel on my hand but never really try to brush with it. I feel that it was hard, but it seems they come in all sorts of hardness. I don't remember the colour of the brush that I seen before. But I guess what feels comfortable in the hand is most important. Sometimes I feel its more like get used to it, the grip and the feel of the brush.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Outwest - I just went down to the basement to get everything set up and ready for the 5 hours that it takes to groom Tiger. I noticed my mom's old slicker brush that she used on Tony, the poodle that I grew up with. This slicker was none other than Frank's Universal brush!

So, I will give you my personal comparison of the two. The Les Pooch silver has longer tines. They seem to have a little more softness to them, but are relatively similar. I think they seem like they would be less harsh on the coat, but that might be because of the give and flex that the actual slicker itself allows. 

I personally like the longer tines on the Silver Les Pooch - but I think I might give the Universal slicker a try on Henry or Millie. It seems like it could be a bit too harsh on Tiger's coat. I do still (with my handler's approval) use a slicker on Tiger even though it is greatly frowned upon by many. I only use the Les Pooch and I do not use it on his neck hair or topknot.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Outwest - I just went down to the basement to get everything set up and ready for the 5 hours that it takes to groom Tiger. I noticed my mom's old slicker brush that she used on Tony, the poodle that I grew up with. This slicker was none other than Frank's Universal brush!

So, I will give you my personal comparison of the two. The Les Pooch silver has longer tines. They seem to have a little more softness to them, but are relatively similar. I think they seem like they would be less harsh on the coat, but that might be because of the give and flex that the actual slicker itself allows. 

I personally like the longer tines on the Silver Les Pooch - but I think I might give the Universal slicker a try on Henry or Millie. It seems like it could be a bit too harsh on Tiger's coat. I do still (with my handler's approval) use a slicker on Tiger even though it is greatly frowned upon by many. I only use the Les Pooch and I do not use it on his neck hair or topknot.

Ours too says it was made in West Germany!


----------



## zoey11

I have a Ferplast Slicker Brush. Works like a dream!


----------



## outwest

ChocolateMillie said:


> Outwest - I just went down to the basement to get everything set up and ready for the 5 hours that it takes to groom Tiger. I noticed my mom's old slicker brush that she used on Tony, the poodle that I grew up with. This slicker was none other than Frank's Universal brush!
> 
> So, I will give you my personal comparison of the two. The Les Pooch silver has longer tines. They seem to have a little more softness to them, but are relatively similar. I think they seem like they would be less harsh on the coat, but that might be because of the give and flex that the actual slicker itself allows.
> 
> I personally like the longer tines on the Silver Les Pooch - but I think I might give the Universal slicker a try on Henry or Millie. It seems like it could be a bit too harsh on Tiger's coat. I do still (with my handler's approval) use a slicker on Tiger even though it is greatly frowned upon by many. I only use the Les Pooch and I do not use it on his neck hair or topknot.
> 
> Ours too says it was made in West Germany!


THANKS CM! I'm telling you, that cheap brush ain't so bad. It used to be the ONLY brush for a poodle. I realize there are fancier ones out there now, but sometimes the old stuff is pretty good. But, I would never recommend you use it on your beautiful boy Tiger. A show poodle does take extra consideration. For him you are right to get the very best you can for his hair. His hair is so important. Do give it a try on your other two, though, and give me your honest opinion for a dog with hair in the two/three inch range. Show coats are different. [boy, do I feel for you guys showing poodles AKC- oy]


----------



## Rowan

I'm getting ready to order the Les Pooches silver. It comes in two sizes right? Small and wide? Where do most order from? I didn't even see it on the Les Pooches website, but found it on some other grooming equipment site. (???)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I used the Universal slicker on Tiger's rump - where his hair is maybe 1 - 1/2 inches long. It made a very loud noise, compared to the Les Pooch, whatever that means!


----------



## spoospirit

_I would like to know when a group buy is going to be held again and, also, which of the LP brushes I should use on Song._


----------



## 2719

spoospirit said:


> _I would like to know when a group buy is going to be held again and, also, which of the LP brushes I should use on Song._


Yes I would be interested in a group purchase if anyone knows of one...and also how you know what colour coded brush is best for your poodle.

I just got a petedge catalogue and they have Master Grooming Tools Flexible Slicker Brushes. I have never heard of this brand. Some of the brushes are double sided. Are they similar to Les Pooches?Alternate Images | PetEdge.com


----------



## Rowan

For those who participated in the group purchase last time, how does one coordinate one of these? Do you order directly from Les Pooches? 

I'll see what I can find out. I am a trained investigator after all...  

If I figure something out, will start a very visible thread so all interested parties will know about it (plenty of notice)!


----------



## lilypoo

I'm using a $6 "Lil Pals" slicker--the brush does have rounded tips on the tines so it isn't scratchy.

I admit I know nothing about proper poodle brushes though! My parents had good intentions about grooming our poodles when I was growing up, but they never actually used any of the brushes/tools they bought. My own dogs have always been mixed rescues and they're not picky. 

I would LOVE to see the look on my husband's face if I told him I was buying a $100+ slicker brush. I'm sure there'd be some comment like "it better be gold-plated for that price." :aetsch:


----------



## 3dogs

truelovepoodles- don't go that route. I did just to compare their brand with others & am deeple disapointed & won't suggest them to anyone. Even the soft are not very flexible. I would suggest still going with the CC instead if you want a nice quality but not a huge expense.


----------



## Rowan

truelovepoodles said:


> Yes I would be interested in a group purchase if anyone knows of one...and also how you know what colour coded brush is best for your poodle.
> 
> I just got a petedge catalogue and they have Master Grooming Tools Flexible Slicker Brushes. I have never heard of this brand. Some of the brushes are double sided. Are they similar to Les Pooches?Alternate Images | PetEdge.com


According to the Les Pooches website, the red is recommended for poodles. 
Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM
On the groomers and Flikr forums--and members here, the silver comes highly recommended (but it's not on the site for some reason). A lot of people seem to order both. It also appears that the "group order" discount comes to about 40% off the list price (not bad)! I e-mailed the US rep for an update.

A link to the Flikr "group buy" discussion (lot of PF members got in on the action, including Faerie): http://www.flickr.com/groups/black_standard_poodles/discuss/72157625214123343/


----------



## outwest

ChocolateMillie said:


> I used the Universal slicker on Tiger's rump - where his hair is maybe 1 - 1/2 inches long. It made a very loud noise, compared to the Les Pooch, whatever that means!


LOL!  I don't recall a loud noise. Maybe yours is even older than mine. Mine is/was pale green.  

Anyway, I shall report back as promised (if the thing ever comes). I am tired of using just the comb.


----------



## faerie

i know what you mean by loud noise CM. i wonder if it has something to do w/ the hollow body of the franks brush compared to the LP.

i have both brushes. i keep the franks brush outside on back porch and grab it and a poodle when i'm in the mood to do a quick brushing. I keep conditioner spray there too.
that way if a dog or three decides they want to take it to the yard and eat it, well i'd rather they do a $5.00 brush than a $45.00 brush. heh.


----------



## outwest

I received the two slicker brushes the other day and said I would report back. They work great and are the same as my ancient one, just a little softer. They did not pull her hair or get stuck the way the pet store one did. At this point I don't see a reason to pay more than I did. Yes, the handles are plastic not wood, but that's okay with me. The smaller, more curved one works well on her top knot, tail and ears. The larger one is good for the body. I wouldn't use them for a show coat, but for every day use on a shorter cut I am happy to have them.


----------



## Feathersprings

I used the Franks Universal slickers for years!!! I loved them for almost everything. Mine were red with cream colored trim.. the one I still have is probably 15+yrs old. Once the rubber was coming loose from the plastic I put it in the barn to use on the horses  I love it still. I use the LesPooches silver for my Poodles and though i havent had it long I like it. For Hoolie I wish I had bought a wide... the small one is great for Tizzy though. I will be interested to hear about the newer Universal slicker.. i have ben thinking about getting a new one


----------



## outwest

Well I did get them and they are good. For 9 and 10 dollars a piece you can afford to buy the horse a new brush.  The new ones I got are dark pink. They aren't as swanky looking as a LP and the handle is hollow plastic, but the tines are good and stuck in there well. The pet store one had a fancy wooden handle with a rubberized grip, but it scratched and pulled.


----------



## faerie

hey feathersprings, get the silver wide ... rowan is doing a buy. you'll be happy you did. like i said, the franks is great to grab and brush a dog on the fly, but when you get your critters on the table the les pooches is the bomb diggety.


----------



## Sookster

Outwest, based on your review and recommendation of the Frank's slicker, I just ordered the one off Amazon. I have a cheap one from Pet Supplies Plus but it is obviously not comfortable for Nova or Sonya when I use it. The try to wiggle away from it and Nova really fusses when I try to brush her legs with it (she is normally not fussy about having her feet and legs handled). 

Hoping this new brush is a little easier on them, and that it works better too. I also just ordered Chris Christensen shampoo and Ice on Ice spray. I'm so excited about all my new grooming supplies!


----------



## Sookster

My Frank's slicker FINALLY came in the mail today. I love it! It works so much better than the cheap[made] one I have been using that is from a Pet Supplies Plus store. I think I paid about the same for it, but the Frank's one is obviously better quality. I just finished brushing out the girls with it, and it worked so much better. It is a lot "softer" too, not so scratchy, and the girls didn't mind it at all. They squirm and wiggle when I try to brush them with the other one. 

It does make a really loud noise though, like ChocolateMillie said.


----------



## outwest

Yes, my new one does make a noise. LOL I had never noticed it before CM mentioned it. I might order the Chris slicker as I know the Franks one is an inexpensive brush. There must be a difference with one that costs 10 as opposed to 45 and 45 doesn't seem too unreasonable. Bonnie doesn't mind me brushing her with the Franks, noise and all, but the Pet store one hurt her. I do think the bristles could be a little stiffer on it, but I use a nice Greyhound comb that I have had for a hundred years mostly. The slicker is for a quick brush over.


----------



## faerie

the franks is fine. seriously. but i think the fact it has a hollow body and handle makes an echoing sound. it's not bad, it just is.

however, i love my Les Poochs silver wide and prefer it over the franks. but for the money, you can't go wrong. i leave it on the back porch for when i'm hanging out and feel like grabbing a poodle and brush brush. 
i've ordered a green double. i'm interested in how it's going to pan out in comparison w/ the silver double and the franks.


----------



## Rowan

faerie said:


> the franks is fine. seriously. but i think the fact it has a hollow body and handle makes an echoing sound. it's not bad, it just is.
> 
> however, i love my Les Poochs silver wide and prefer it over the franks. but for the money, you can't go wrong. i leave it on the back porch for when i'm hanging out and feel like grabbing a poodle and brush brush.
> i've ordered a green double. i'm interested in how it's going to pan out in comparison w/ the silver double and the franks.


I can't wait to try out the Les Poochs slickers!!!!!!!!!    The hard part will be deciding which one to use first.


----------



## Arcticfox

Sorry to revive an old thread, I was looking for a better slicker brush than the frumpy old petsmart one. I want to order an Oscar Frank brush, but couldn't find it by that name in my usual Canadian sources. 

Is this one: Universal Soft Slicker(pink) or this one Universal Universal Slicker Brush - Regular the same as the ones you're talking about?


----------



## msminnamouse

I know people love their Les Pooches but I think they're kind of over rated. They work wonderfully for some coats and no so much for others. Also, I haven't had mine that long or treated it unwell and the flexible part is coming off the backing on my silver brush. Could just be a lemon. Who knows. Anyone else have this problem? I use my silver more than my other LP brushes.

I really like my new little Miller's Forge slicker on the coats I don't like the Les Pooch on.


----------



## liljaker

I know everyone loves the LP, but for Sunny (I purchased a green one) it was a little harsh on his skin, I dunno, at least I thought it was. I did end up giving it to his beloved groomer, who has groomed my poodles for 15 years and she loved it. She said she never purchased the brushes, etc., since she thought they were too expensive, but did use their shampoos, etc. Not sure which brushes she uses though. I think the green one may be better for coarser coats --- Sunny is not overly course and does not matt at all either, which is nice.


----------



## CT Girl

I also use my silver the most. Mine looks brand new but I have a toy. I wonder if you contact Les Pouch if they would do something?


----------



## liljaker

CT Girl - not sure if you were responding to my post about the green brush? If you were, I am sure I could have done something, but it was a nice gift for my groomer!!!


----------



## msminnamouse

Thats IS nice to have a dog that doesn't mat! I have a mini and her hair is like a cotton ball. She mats up something crazy. Even if you look at her hair wrong. I have to line brush the heck out of her to keep her coat in shape.


----------



## liljaker

Here is a pic where you can see his coat. His tail is very coarse and his TK parts in the middle if it is too long! Beautiful coat, does not matt, but not real coarse. I will look at a pin brush that is gentle on his skin - my groomer suggests a good slicker but I want one that is soft on his skin.


----------



## Arcticfox

Mostly I just don't think a slicker brush is worth $70+. I have one poodle... her coat is 2" long in the winter and maaaaybe 1/2" long in the summer. I don't need a brush worth a whole giant bag of Acana when a $10 one will do. 

Kind of like how the $800 smartphone might be the most amazing gadget out there for the techies, but I don't need all the bells and whistles. My $300 phone (only paid $100) already has more functions than I could use. I don't mind if it lags a little here and there.


----------



## katbrat

I use a slicker brush I bought from the groomers for $10. It works ok, but I grab my Greyhound comb to do 99% of Lexi's combing out.


----------



## mom24doggies

liljaker said:


> Here is a pic where you can see his coat. His tail is very coarse and his TK parts in the middle if it is too long! Beautiful coat, does not matt, but not real coarse. I will look at a pin brush that is gentle on his skin - my groomer suggests a good slicker but I want one that is soft on his skin.


 You could be describing Trevvor.  He has a beautiful coat, but it is a bit on the softer side of the spectrum. He also has very delicate skin, I cannot use a stand dryer on him hardly at all without turning him bloody within seconds...and I use a light touch, as always. Even a pin brush makes him pink. I don't know if Sunny's skin is like that, but if so, definitely go for the softest brush you can find! I use a very soft slicker on Trev, mainly for fluffing though as he really doesn't mat, and if he does the HV dryer blows it out.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Arcticfox said:


> Mostly I just don't think a slicker brush is worth $70+. I have one poodle... her coat is 2" long in the winter and maaaaybe 1/2" long in the summer. I don't need a brush worth a whole giant bag of Acana when a $10 one will do.
> 
> Kind of like how the $800 smartphone might be the most amazing gadget out there for the techies, but I don't need all the bells and whistles. My $300 phone (only paid $100) already has more functions than I could use. I don't mind if it lags a little here and there.


I hear you! I have 3 LP slickers; green, silver and gold. I really like the gold for when I blow-dry Chagall, it's _very _gentle. Got all three at a significant discount via a group buy. I also have a Chris Christensen that I'm not all that nuts about, a Frank's Universal, a cheapie Miller's Forge one and a super-duper one Chagall's breeder gave me when I got him as a pup, made by Hebla, a Spanish company I think.

Our family has a longstanding tradition of giving *pricey* Mason Pearson hairbrushes as gifts (for humans). Having a head of lamely fine hair myself, I could just comb it with a pair of cheap chopsticks. I do, though, love seeing that MP brush on my vanity!:biggrin1:

p.s. Please don't mention to my family I am not really Mason Pearson worthy!!:wink:


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs

I have always used the Lawrence Ever Gentle slicker brushes.


----------



## Ladywolfe

I just got the "Frank's Universal" slicker via Amazon. Great price, great brush....very smooth and soft on the skin with a nice shape to it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

These are the ABSOLUTE softest slickers I've found! They've been recommended to me by handlers and judges. I got one for Cairo and it doesn't scratch skin and hardly breaks hair.

Amazon.com: Millers Forge Stainless Steel Pins Designer Series Soft Slicker Pet Grooming Brush, Small: Pet Supplies


----------



## outwest

fluffyspoos, I have seen other poodle people with that brush, too. 

To clarify, the franks universal one i bought (the pink one) is quite soft. Since Bonnie's coat is now as dense as a sheep, it was a little too soft. I bought the original Franks Universal one and use that one now (it has stiffer tines). I found it at a dog show for 10 bucks, but here it is at Ryans pet supply for super cheap. 
Wholesale Pet & Grooming Supplies - Ryan's Pet Supplies - Franks Universal Slicker Brush Original Curved (Grande)

This version is better for Bonnies hair than the softer pink version.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I have both the pink and the white/red one. I don't know if we have the same white/red one, but mine is WAY harsh, I never use it, maybe if I had a newfie with a lot of undercoat.


----------

